# Your chance to sound off on proposed WIC changes!



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

http://www.heraldextra.com/content/view/198264/3/

Quote:

The alterations, if approved, include the addition of fruits and vegetables, baby food, dairy alternatives and beans, while reducing infant formula for breast-fed infants, and eggs, milk and juice for women and children. The proposal also would eliminate juice for all infants and whole milk for participants age 2 years and older.
Don't forget to let them know what you think!
http://www.nwica.org/


----------



## hairstylist (Oct 27, 2006)

: I am having a little trouble understanding this.

I am a little slow, so it may take some detailed explaining on this one.







:

I am currently on WIC so I am interested in this.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

It's a lot of charts and graphs, LOL!

WIC is proposing the first changes to the supplemental food program in a long time. The proposed changes include less milk, no juice for babies, cereal at 6 months rather than 4, fresh fruit and veggie vouchers year round, salmon and sardines in addition to tuna, and canned beans rather than dried only (to name a few). The less formula is, IMO, a good thing, because it will help to really promote breastfeeding.

Hope this helps!


----------



## hairstylist (Oct 27, 2006)

Did I read they were going to supply vouchers for baby food or did I read that wrong?


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hairstylist* 
Did I read they were going to supply vouchers for baby food or did I read that wrong?

Yep, that's what I saw too!


----------



## Mavournin (Jul 9, 2002)

IMO changes that include more fruits and veggies instead of only carrots is progress. I'm a WIC BF peer counselor and I've been horrified at the massive amount of dairy included in the package, so less is probably a good thing. Though the majority of my frustration in that area comes from the lack of common sense on the part of the nutritionists. If I hear one more time "oh you can't have milk? But we offer cheese and yogurt..." I'll scream.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I think I saw that the new changes allow for soy milk and tofu if there's a doctor's note.

There was a suggestion for yogurt, but it was rejected as being too cost prohibitive.


----------



## swimswamswum (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm really dissapointed that they're keeping tuna. All of that mercury.







: I'm not even pregnant, but have been avoiding it b/c I don't want it in my system when I am (this is based on something I read in Sierra and on my mom's advice, she's an RN). I am happy about the Project Fresh vouchers being extended year round. I worked at a farmers market this year and so many people were so excited about those coupons (WIC gives mamas $20 a month, I think to spend at farmers markets- they got to buy really yummy organic produce and farmers benefit from more costumers).

I am also happy about the reduction in juice and allowing for soy milk.

Does anyone know if they allow for natural peanut butter? That's been an MDC rallying point.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *swimswamswum* 

Does anyone know if they allow for natural peanut butter? That's been an MDC rallying point.

I'm pretty sure the specifics such as this will still vary state by state.


----------



## hairstylist (Oct 27, 2006)

I will probably get a lot of laughs for this question but I have to ask it anyway..

Is tuna not good for you? I thought that it was. Or at least I think I remember reading that in my "What to Expect When your Expecting" book. Maybe I misread it..


----------



## swimswamswum (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hairstylist* 
I will probably get a lot of laughs for this question but I have to ask it anyway..

Is tuna not good for you? I thought that it was. Or at least I think I remember reading that in my "What to Expect When your Expecting" book. Maybe I misread it..

Tuna is really good for you, the problem is that fish can absorb a lot of mercury. For a healthy adult, this might not be a huge deal if eaten in moderation. It is a big deal for a woman who is or might be pregnant and or nursing. Mercury is thought by many to be associated with autism (one of the major contentions with vaxinations it that a preservative used in them contains mercury). Knowing that it could have mercury has led me to drastically cut down on my fish consumption in general. There are some types of fish that have more or less, I will post some links about it. There is a strong fish lobby that has fought the findings about mercury. I love fish, but eat much, much less of it knowing that it could be harmful to me and my future children at this time in my life. I think that WIC needs to be upfront about these risks as well. I wouldn't say everyone should throw out their fish, but I would say decreasing the amount consumed and avoiding it when pregnant and nursing is probably a good idea.

http://www.cfsan.fda.gov/~dms/admehg3.html
http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/f...07_tuna_ov.htm
http://www.pbs.org/now/science/mercuryinfish.html
http://www.villagevoice.com/people/0...,71775,24.html


----------



## churchofdisco (Jul 27, 2005)

we are on WIC and i've never seen or heard anything about fresh fruits or vegetables ever. i would LOVE it if they held off on cereal until 6 mos (i hate how rice cereal is treated like some miraculous cure-all...i wouldn't mind if they got rid of the cereals all together.)


----------



## PiePie (Oct 2, 2006)

I sent my letter and emailed it to everyone I know.


----------



## pilesoflaundry (Dec 9, 2003)

It's a lot to understand but if you go to the national wic website Annettemarie linked and click on "Click here to read the WIC Food Package Comparison Chart. " It lists what is currently allowed and the changes to the program in a chart for all packages. They are reducing the eggs and milk and adding in the fruits and veggies and whole grain bread or tortillas or brown rice, I guess it would be a your choice thing. These are great changes, I've always felt wic gave too much juice, eggs and milk and not enough really good stuff.

Email them!


----------



## greenwoman2006 (Feb 1, 2006)

This is wonderful! More fresh fruit, less dairy, more dairy alternatives. And less formula! That really means that maybe they are going to encourage BFing more, eh?


----------



## greenwoman2006 (Feb 1, 2006)

Oh, and I will let them know what I think! Thanks for posting this!


----------



## counterGOPI (Jan 22, 2005)

thank god dairy alternatives and beans!! im so sick of arguing with cashiers telling them i wont support the meat and dairy industry!1

oh and yay on the promotion of bfing!! my wic office is pretty much anti-bf








they are upset i still bf my dd!!


----------



## mamaofthreecats (Aug 17, 2006)

wow. if that's the case I'd have a reason to go on WIC. I qualify, but there is nothing on there I can use.


----------



## CrunchyMamaOf3 (Apr 7, 2006)

Same here mamaofthreecats!


----------



## mely (Feb 16, 2005)

The changes sound great! I was on WIC long ago and the food choices offered really aren't that healthy. Babies that little really don't need juice.

I wonder if I can still offer my opinion even though I dont have any kiddos on WIC and wont ever again...


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Absolutely you can! I shared my thoughts and we're not currently on WIC.


----------



## Jetka (May 11, 2006)

*Confused*

Is the less formula for BFing Moms or formula feeding Moms?

I'm on WIC right now and I formula feed. We really need every bit of formula we can get right now and it would really hurt us if they cut it down.


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
http://www.heraldextra.com/content/view/198264/3/

Don't forget to let them know what you think!
http://www.nwica.org/

Why would they reduce formula for breastfed infants? I don't understand why the breast fed infants are getting formula in the first place?


----------



## Helen White (Aug 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lyttlewon* 
Why would they reduce formula for breastfed infants? I don't understand why the breast fed infants are getting formula in the first place?

Perhaps they are reducing formula for partially breastfed infants? They don't give formula at all for exclusive breastfeeding.


----------



## Kimmie213 (Feb 17, 2006)

We are on WIC too. I would love some fresh fruits and veggies and even whole grains.
We got the farmers markets coupons for the last 2 years. It is only $20 a YEAR. And they are only valid from like May to November. I wish it was $20 a minth, that would be AWESOME!!


----------



## butterfly~mama (Nov 28, 2006)

YEA! That would be so cool if the changes were made to include tofu, fresh fruit and veggies, etc.!! I have been very fortunate that the Health Dept. in my area not only is a STRONG advocate of breastfeeding, but they have altered my food package so that it doesn't include tuna, but substitutes peanut butter for it.
It is kind-of ironic, though that in order for the package changes, they need to enter an "at risk" code. My children are thin, yet very healthy. My dr. has complimented me several times for raising them vegetarian and he has said that we're one of very few families he sees in his practice that doesn't have overweight or obese children! I found that mind-boggling, by the way...So, because of my kids' weights, the nurses at the HD categorized them in the "risk of becomining underweight" code. I understand that this is enabling me to get the food pkg. that best suits our needs, but I still find it a bit ironic. They're "at risk of becoming underweight", but they're also NOT as risk for becoming obese, or suffering from the numerous health issues that can arise from eating tuna or any meat. Furthermore, because we are vegetarian, I have been referred to the dietician several times. When I did meet w/ her, she said to me "It's clear that you understand more on vegetarianism that I do; you know about complimentary proteins, amino acids, what foods are high in protein...I'm sure your children are getting adequate nutrition. There is no need for us to meet again."








Ah...sometimes it's tough to get your point across when you don't fit into the "norm"...not to mention that I'm young and that young mothers (especially w/ 4 children!!) often get stereotyped into the "don't know anything category". But now that the nurses at the HD know me so well (not only have I gone there for the past 10 yrs., but I went to college for nursing and did my public health clinicals there) they do not underestimate my knowledge!


----------



## blaqpearl (Nov 16, 2006)

I used to work as a nutrition educator for WIC. I was glad to hear of some of the changes they are going to make. It will still take a while before you see these changes I was told. Like another year or so.

counterGOPI...I am so surprised to hear you say that about your WIC office. That is so upsetting to me. We tried so hard to get all mothers to BF. Or at least inform them about the benefits. But being overtly anti BF should be reported to the WIC Director of that county. They should get in trouble for that. Sounds like their WIC staff is not getting educated like they are supposed to be.

Butterfly~mama...When a participant is certified for WIC they are either Low Risk, High Risk or Medically High Risk. "At risk of becoming underweight" is a low risk code. In my experience, most of the children that are in this classification are healthy children. They are great eaters and those moms really follow the "rules" with healthy meals and snacks. Also, alot of these children were exclusively BF as infants. Just so that you realize, HD workers actually use your children's weight and height to determine if your child falls in that "risk" code. We plot the measurements on a growth chart and depending where they wind up is how your child is categorized. So your children fall between the 5th and 10th percentile for their weight and height or if they are over two, their BMI. You can find these growth charts at the CDC website.

I am so glad that they are reducing the juice allotment. The first time they did that, it didnt go by well with some moms. But those are the moms who always getting certified for giving their children too much juice.

Some states do differ in what they offer just a bit. I was surprised to hear that some states offer cereal before 6 months. In florida they dont. But it is taught that mothers who formula feed can start giving their baby cereal at four months. They just have to buy it themselves until the baby turns six months. The natural peanut butter question has been brought up a couple of times in my WIC agency. It is my understanding that it is allowed. But make sure you talk with your WIC Vendor Coordinator or complain to your nutritionist at your next visit. Sometimes its just getting the WIC agency to call or visit the store so that the cashiers get more education on the WIC products that are allowed.

I personally think that that WIC program gives way too much milk. I am currently on WIC and wind up giving milk to my mom. I have a good stash of canned milk and powdered milk (just in case a hurricane hit). 5.5 gallons a month is a bit much. That extra money can surely go to the fruits and veggies that they should be offering.

WIC nutritionist also educate women on the dangers of mecury in tuna and other fish. Basically stay away from the albacore tuna. Tuna is only available to moms who are exclusively breastfeeding and its really only equivalent to about three servings a month. I love tuna, but I try not to eat it because I know there is a risk. I indulge a couple of times a month.

Just a disclaimer...I havent worked at WIC for about a year, but the nutrition staff is constantly getting updated education for better counseling. Its really up to the mothers what they actually do with the education they receive.

If most of the WIC moms were like the moms on this forum...wic nutritionist would definitely have an easier job. Alot of the moms are there just for the free food, not the education. They really dont implement the changes we propose, but we still have a job to do and that is provide the education.


----------



## Starleigh (Jul 27, 2003)

I think the changes sound wonderful, exept the part about only lowfat milk after two years old. That kind of bothers me.


----------



## blaqpearl (Nov 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starleigh* 
I think the changes sound wonderful, exept the part about only lowfat milk after two years old. That kind of bothers me.

I totally understand what you mean. Its a conversation that many WIC Nutritionist have with parents. But after educating women about the fat and cholesterol in whole milk, they still rather choose whole milk for their obese children. In Florida, WIC can actually indicate on the check if LF or FF should be purchased for those children. Maybe other states do not have that ability yet. I really dont see the harm in giving LF or FF milk to children. They can consume other type of fat calories, like in the cheese or the PB that WIC offers or in the food that is prepared for them. Unfortunately, many of the children on WIC (I am only referring the children I used to work with) are not receiving the best nutrition. Their mothers take them to McDonalds or other fast foods about four times a week or give them overly processed foods, even if their kids are within normal weights. So the extra fat in milk is really not needed. Now those mothers that are on WIC and give a great effort to make sure their children are eating balanced meals take the education given to heart and consider making healthy changes for the sake of their kids.

Even with the proposed changes, I think WIC nutritionist will have the ability to offer whole milk if need be, or feel that the child is not at risk of becoming overweight.

Don't forget that Childhood obesity is an epidemic. I think WIC has gotten flack about being a contributor to these problems in a certain demographics. Therefore I think that WIC is trying to take steps to rectify some of that with the new changes that are coming up.


----------



## dakotamidnight (May 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blaqpearl* 
Even with the proposed changes, I think WIC nutritionist will have the ability to offer whole milk if need be, or feel that the child is not at risk of becoming overweight.

I hope they can - both myself and quite likely DD {since she has issue when I drink it while Bfing} can't tolerate milk unless it's whole milk - it lessens the milk protien/lactose issues everyone in the family has. Plus we don't get the fats from PB since I am highly allergic to Peanuts.

I don't agree with them reducing the cheese and eggs for bfing moms, but otherwise it's great.


----------



## darsmama (Jul 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jetka* 
*Confused*

Is the less formula for BFing Moms or formula feeding Moms?

I'm on WIC right now and I formula feed. We really need every bit of formula we can get right now and it would really hurt us if they cut it down.

Yeah that, when I was on WIC and needed formula it really helped a lot. If they are going to cut that down though, I think a lot more babies would be weaned off of it even faster or given more diluted bottles. Which, isnt exactly healthy.


----------



## darsmama (Jul 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blaqpearl* 

If most of the WIC moms were like the moms on this forum...wic nutritionist would definitely have an easier job. Alot of the moms are there just for the free food, not the education. They really dont implement the changes we propose, but we still have a job to do and that is provide the education.


I dislike the WIC nutritionalists at our office very much so. They dont understand a thing about food allergies, they count the weirdest things as healthy (fruit loops are a whole grain dontcha know), and when I was preg with dd#1 they chided me for drinking Pepsi.
I was supposed to be drinking DIET pepsi so I didnt gain weight!!!
I was like - Diet, you mean the drink with aspartame?

She scoffed at me and said it was healthier than sugar. That can be debated but okaaay.
So I just sit and nod my head and tell the WIC people what they want to hear.

I get most of the interesting nutrition info off of here...


----------



## anj119 (Sep 19, 2002)

This may be a bit off topic, but on -in a way,

I have been kicked off wic twice for refusing the finger prick test for my babies. They tolerated my refusal while I was breast feeding. But, when dd#2 lost interest in BFing she was only one year old.... i was so sad.... but what can you do? she patted my breast gently and said in a very sweet voice "bye-bye, mommy boobie", and gave it a kiss, and that was pretty much it. I pumped for a while hoping she would regain her interest but after three months of pumping to keep my milk supply I finally accepted that she was done with 'mommy boobie'.

I hate the finger prick test with a passion, myself. I understand it is a very minor pain and a very minor injury...... I just cannot stand to have it done, I hate it! So, I just could not allow for them to do it to my babes.
No blood?
No food.

I still think its lame.

we now return you to your regularly scheduled program. hahahaha

-anj119


----------



## aolinsmama (Apr 9, 2004)

if you dislike things about wic, you have to speak up and keep speaking up. and keep on. they do listen. as i understand it, the feds give the states funding, and the states have some say in what they give on the wic vouchers. i have heard about organic/healthier choices in other states, and our local wic is trying to get organics. as i have been told by a wic counselor, it would be a choice, you get organic but less food (fine option for us, we never get or eat all of the food they give us) or non organic and the same. even if you don't get wic, think of the moms & children that do and would appreciate you speaking up for them.
organics for everyone!


----------



## Party*of*5 (Jun 26, 2006)

I've been on the program before and I hate it. The food choices suck. But I was able to get formula to sell so it helped out. Also, you can get whatever the checkers let you get. I almost always got organic milk, pb, eggs etc... I really do like the changes and if they go through I may get on it again. Now if they would only make it available to legal citizens and figure out a faster way to check-out at the registers it would be very near perfect!


----------



## selena_ski (Jun 16, 2006)

how do i contact them to give my opinion???


----------



## boobyjuicex3 (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *churchofdisco* 
we are on WIC and i've never seen or heard anything about fresh fruits or vegetables ever. i would LOVE it if they held off on cereal until 6 mos (i hate how rice cereal is treated like some miraculous cure-all...i wouldn't mind if they got rid of the cereals all together.)

I hate "the miracle food"!


----------



## boobyjuicex3 (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anj119* 
This may be a bit off topic, but on -in a way,

I have been kicked off wic twice for refusing the finger prick test for my babies. They tolerated my refusal while I was breast feeding. But, when dd#2 lost interest in BFing she was only one year old.... i was so sad.... but what can you do? she patted my breast gently and said in a very sweet voice "bye-bye, mommy boobie", and gave it a kiss, and that was pretty much it. I pumped for a while hoping she would regain her interest but after three months of pumping to keep my milk supply I finally accepted that she was done with 'mommy boobie'.

I hate the finger prick test with a passion, myself. I understand it is a very minor pain and a very minor injury...... I just cannot stand to have it done, I hate it! So, I just could not allow for them to do it to my babes.
No blood?
No food.

I still think its lame.

we now return you to your regularly scheduled program. hahahaha

-anj119

Besides the pain its not very acurate. After 2 seperate times of WIC telling me to go to the pediatrician for low iron and finding out after seeing the dr that everything was fine we refused it also.


----------



## aolinsmama (Apr 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *selena_ski* 
how do i contact them to give my opinion???


i contacted someone through my local office. you could call them, too if you don't want to go in personally. they may brush you off, then keep at it, maybe contacting your state government officials. maybe there are other mamas in your community that have the same feelings about WIC. i found this online

http://www.fns.usda.gov/wic/benefits...pkggenfaqs.HTM

it has a "contact" on the right of the page.

i had a very wonderful nursing relationship with my dd 3.5 (she weaned herself this week







) because of a wic breastfeeding counselor, i called her crying in pain when dd was a newborn, and she saw me *that day*, helped me with my latch and totally supported me, and a month or so ago i went in to thank her. wic isn't always so great, i know that. but sometimes there is a light in the dark LOL


----------



## boobybunny (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Party*of*5* 
But I was able to get formula to sell so it helped out. Also, you can get whatever the checkers let you get. Now if they would only make it available to legal citizens

Fraud, Fraud, and you are advocating that only "legal" citizens should be getting a small safety net?







:

There is no such thing as an illegal human.. An "Illegal" baby has just as much of a right to being fed as a 'legal' baby. You are advocating that an non citizen does not have the right to possibly much needed food, but that it is okay for you to defraud the system because you are a 'legal' citizen?


----------



## thefragile7393 (Jun 21, 2005)

*subbing


----------



## anj119 (Sep 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobybunny* 
Fraud, Fraud, and you are advocating that only "legal" citizens should be getting a small safety net?







:

There is no such thing as an illegal human.. An "Illegal" baby has just as much of a right to being fed as a 'legal' baby. You are advocating that an non citizen does not have the right to possibly much needed food, but that it is okay for you to defraud the system because you are a 'legal' citizen?

















I, too, was offended by the casual attitude displayed in the following post:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Party*of*5* 
I've been on the program before and I hate it. The food choices suck. But I was able to get formula to sell so it helped out. Also, you can get whatever the checkers let you get. I almost always got organic milk, pb, eggs etc... I really do like the changes and if they go through I may get on it again. Now if they would only make it available to legal citizens and figure out a faster way to check-out at the registers it would be very near perfect!

Upon reading this unabashed confession by party of 5, I resisted the urge to waggle my finger







and cluck "for shame, for shame". Maybe, I thought, this mother has such drastic need in the face of such a drastic absence of resources she has been forced to such underhanded means of acquiring even the small amount of money able to be garnered by the selling of her baby's formula. I thought, well.... for her to be willing to lie, cheat and steal for that money.... she must really be in a bad situation.

Somehow, until boobybunny pointed it out, I had managed to miss the stunningly unsympathetic comment that the admission of fraud accompanied. And, I am in absolute shock.







\
In my experience, people who are faced with severe hardship and difficult circumstances become more, not less, sympathetic to others laboring under those same conditions. In light of the bigoted statement regarding citizenship and entitlement....... theres no way I can see there being any sort of redemption from the crime committed by selling one's children's food.

I remember when the grocery store where I use my WIC checks started using a special black rubber stamp to obfuscate the bar codes on groceries purchased through WIC. Puzzled, I asked the checker why this new policy. Her answer will not come as a surprise to party of 5, but it did surprise me and opened my eyes to the levels people will stoop to for less than they could earn by mowing lawns or babysitting. Apparently, there had been enough instances of people buying groceries with their WIC checks and then taking those groceries to another store and returning them for money that the stores agreed to mark the items as WIC items when they were purchased. Perhaps these people have another way to feed their kids? What would I do if WIC gave me the money rather than a voucher? Well, I might make different food choices for my family than the ones they would make, but I would buy food.
duh
thats what I went to them for help with. if I didn't need the money for food, I wouldn't have asked for it.
Maybe I'm lame, maybe I'm stupid...... i don't get it what the purpose of selling your WIC stuff is. If you didn't need the formula, why ask for it? So you can sell it? How crass are you?
errrrr.... sorry.
got mad.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobyjuicex3* 
Besides the pain its not very acurate. After 2 seperate times of WIC telling me to go to the pediatrician for low iron and finding out after seeing the dr that everything was fine we refused it also.


interesting boobyjuice..... so, they require the finger stick test what..like every six months, right? You don't have to go to your Dr. and get blood-work each time I hope. Tell me, how are you able to satisfy their seeming burning desire to know you and your babes iron levels? How often do they need to verify the information from your Dr. with yet another test? I am sincerely interested to know how to spare myself and my babe the needle prick
i know it sounds hyper sensitive, but I guess I just am. I really hate it.

ahahahha what a baby, huh?
-anj119


----------



## rikiamber (Feb 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *counterGOPI* 
thank god dairy alternatives and beans!! im so sick of arguing with cashiers telling them i wont support the meat and dairy industry!1

oh and yay on the promotion of bfing!! my wic office is pretty much anti-bf








they are upset i still bf my dd!!

In the defense of the cashiers...they have no say in meat and dairy, they are just there to earn a wage...talk to the meat and dairy managers or the store's head haunchos...the chashiers probably think your weird and crazy and have no clue what your talking about and your activism dies with them and isnt really heard. (Not trying to sound mean or anything just candid)

I am so happy about this WIC stuff. I have been having problems with milk for a while (I love cheese) and the commercial goats milk is skanky tasting, so until I can get my own goats I am going to ask for soy milk. I cant wait for this summer when I get my farmers market vouchers cause I get $25 for me and $25 for ds and our farmers market is really nice, limited on what we grow but its nice. I dig the fruits and veggies, they are killer up here in AK so fresh is a treat, I usuly get frozen of our staple veggies. Iam excited to go to my WIC appointment next week. I need to ask about BF mentorship too that would be cool, I am very excited about bf its going so great for me...if I would just lay off the sugars though.


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

i never got much of anything but milk. barely any juice, i think 3 thinggies of it? cereal, you can pick what you want of their list, including baby cereal, adding up to 36oz a month. no veggies/fruit except carrots... i cant figure out the reducing formula for bf infants thing though...???


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

and how can you reduce eggs? i got a dozen a month, i think..
man this is weird, i know the programs vary state to state (i stopped going last may in another state and havent gotten it here, i would also refuse the anemia testing, and i dont think i can get it any other way.. :Sigh: )
but i mean, in order to change the sytem as a whole, mighten it be you know, standardized first? if one state you get 5 gallons of milk a month and in another, you only get 2, how the heck is reducing it gonna help the mama who on ly get 2? (well if they use it regulrrly, etc..) it makes no sense...


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

I'm glad they have some positive changes in the works....we we're eligible for WIC for about a year and it was a real life saver, despite all the problems.

Our local WIC office was/is very pro-bf and thrilled that I was nursing...but the "special" breastfeeding package ended when DD turned a year. Before that we got the carrots and tuna (I'm allergic to tuna actually, but they couldn't swap out for beans or other protein...so I'm glad they're changing that) instead of the formula vouchers.

No one in my family drinks straight dairy, but we used the gallons and gallons of milk to make yogurt. We used the baby cereal as an additive for flour when making bread, and the tuna we gave away. The problem (as I saw it) was that I was required to get every item on each WIC voucher in order to use the voucher. So even if I can't eat tuna, and no one in my family can eat tuna, I still had to "buy" it or they wouldn't allow me to get the milk, cheese, juice, beans, carrots, pb, etc.

If they can customize the packages a bit more then I'm 100% in favor of it! I hated getting items I knew my family wouldn't use just so I could get the items I knew we would. The WIC program is a great safety net (our first month on WIC brought us more food than I had seen in a long time...I filled our fridge and just kept looking at all that food! It was wonderful) but it's long overdue for an overhaul. This looks like a strong step in the right direction...


----------



## UmmSamiyah (Aug 12, 2003)

Hey guys I am a WIC breastfeeding peer counselor also and I thought the change was great but I did write in with a few thoughts when I saw the changes. I think it is great that they are delaying food until the 6th month and I know how radical this is but I suggested they not offer _any_ formula at all until at least the baby is 2 to 4 weeks old for any mother. i know how that sounds and I doubt they will buy it. But in my county we can't make house calls, we can't make hospital calls and right when a mom says she can't breastfeed usually because the doctor has told her her baby is allergic to her milk we stick them on formula. I am not saying deny any baby any food, just not make it quite as accessible. We have this joke in our office that before we allow any mom to have formula we should start making them sign a waiver. I dont think our government knows how important it is for children to be breastfed and how detrimental it is to formula feed. I think that if we restricted it, like alcohol, cigarettes or something like that has obvious negative effects if overused there would be more moms relying on these formula companies.
Sorry, I went off on a rant.
But the rest of the package is great as well, I always wondered why we didn't offer fruits and vegetables in the health deparment







:


----------



## leafwood (Jun 15, 2004)

I think the changes are good overall. I was on WIC for my last tri-mester and until dd was 6m. We were still EBF at that point and I didn't recert because they couldn't offer us anything we would use.


----------

